# Need suggestions, getting back into a kayak.



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just sold 2 Wilderness Ssytems Seacret 14s that I grew up fishing long ago. They were nice, but not great for fishing, long, and hard to load if I recall. Paddled nice though. 

Last weekend I tried a friend cheap sundolpin or pelican or something cheap hollow 9 ft kayak. It floated, but thats it it. Didnt track well, barely above the water line with my 220lbs in it, etc. But, the weight sure was nice to load and carry.

Now....I want to get 2 kayaks for throw and go type fishing and general rec kayaking, for me, my wife and 9 and 10 yr olds. I keep looking at the Vive skipjack 90 for my wife and.or kids. Is this any good? I trying to find the smallest decent kayak I can get, that will be "decent" for fishing here and there. 
Looking at pescador pros, old town topwater, vibe skipjack and yellowfin.

Any suggestions or anyone solved this problem? I have a 17ft fishing boat, so this is mostly for when we go on trips w the camper and not the boat. THanks!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If your in the market check w/ the Northwoods at Pinconning. I bet he can beat most others esp for what sounds like multiple kayaks.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I like my Perception Pescador. Very easy to load and launch. Light enough I can carry it on my hip.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

My kids have sit-ins and quite honestly I'd never buy again. Looking at @stickman1978 rig I dig it for what your looking for, a sit-on-top with a good seat. You'll pay more as you know but its no fun fishing if after an hour you wish you were in a better kayak.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I count four people. That sounds like 3 or 4 kayaks to me. One for you, one for the wife, and one or two for the kids.

Or you could get two doubles and a recommendation for a divorce lawyer.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

I just went thru this exact thing recently. I bought my wife a perception 10 and she loves it very stable & light enough she can load and unload herself. I also tried it and it tracks very well & stable for my 225 lbs. I on the other hand went with a sun dolphin Marquette 10 because it was a couple hundred less and I hate it. It is not stable for my weight at least that is what I believe as my 22 year old who is 165 can paddle the thing all over no problem. Kicking myself in the butt because I know better and was told what to look for & still was stupid!


----------



## d-von223 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'll second the Pescador Pro 10. Fished out of one for the last couple years. Easy to carry and load, easy to paddle and very fishable.


----------



## MJM392 (5 mo ago)

I had a Vibe Sea Ghost when I lived in MA. Was a great kayak, great customer service too if you have any issues. 

I will say the rudder was god awful and almost non-functional, not sure if they've improved it in the past 4-5 years.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

At 245 lbs I like a longer boat for stability and tracking. The short tupperware boats tend to swim while paddling and that's a waste of energy.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a few kayaks but my favorite is the (feel free lure V2 series) super stable and a very comfortable seat. The wheel in the keel makes for easy maneuvering around boat landings and launch sites.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I love my Jackson Tupelo


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Grinnell said:


> I love my Jackson Tupelo


That is nice in as far as length and width configuration. I bet if you had a chance to paddle something like a Wenonah Wilderness you would find it faster and a more comfortable platform. I have a Solo Plus which is a much larger platform, however I don’t have any trouble carrying it. It’s salmon season now, but if interested I could bring two solo canoes, and you could try it out.

Link to Wenonah Wilderness 
You would want Formex I believe. Royalex was awesome, but Uniroyal stopped making it.






Wenonah Canoe :: Wilderness







wenonah.com


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I have a wenonah spirit II royalex


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

On a side note, shorter boats will track way better if a rudder is added.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Grinnell said:


> I have a wenonah spirit II royalex


I’m not surprised


----------

